# ombtt's jami norman swimbait seminars



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone interested in some good info on how to and product evaluation of all the new swimbaits hitting the market come check me out I will be at the columbus boat rv show the 5th 6th 12th 13th and the columbus sports vacation show feb 8th and 10th and the northeast ohio sportsman show jan 26th in dalton ohio doing seminars. I used the baits last part of the 2007 season with some great succsess. This is a new technique for northern waters
just a downsized version of the california craze!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey that sounds great! This will be my first time coming to the columbus boat show, where can I find you?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats a good question I have not found out where yet. Venom just came out with their new bait and I have a guy custom pouring some for me as well and both look awsome in the water.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> and the northeast ohio sportsman show jan 26th in dalton ohio doing seminars.


Am I reading this right? There's a show in little Dalton at the corner of SR94 and US 30? Is so, where is it held and is there much fishing compared to hunting?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes at the new Grahm facility.


----------

